# This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## Gir Draxon (Sep 22, 2003)

Alright, I am running a Dell inspiron 500m with windows XP. I have been using my old paralell port zip 100 drive at home and it had been working perfectly once I installed Iomega's active disk software.

But then I installed a Novell Netware client (unfortunately, I have to do this for school), and now it won't show up in "My computer" anymore, and in the device manager it has one of those little exclamation marks beside a disk drive "IMG VP0" and all it tells me is "This device cannot start. (Code 10)".

I wanted to check both the novell and iomega websites, but I get "page cannot be displayed" errors for both of them.

So can I be sure that it is Novell that is giving me this problem? Can I fix it somehow? Or is my ZIP f*cked thanks to Novell?


----------



## GreyBoy (Jul 31, 2003)

Can you see the Iomega drive in "Disk Management"?
If so, try changing it's drive letter, and reboot.


----------



## Gir Draxon (Sep 22, 2003)

GreyBoy said:


> *Can you see the Iomega drive in "Disk Management"?*


Nope.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

*Before you loaded the Netware client*

What was the drive letter of the Zip?

I'm willing to bet that your client is hijacking F: (the standard First Network Drive). Netware's MAP command (used in the logon script) can map network drives to A: if it wanted to.

Once you've logged on to the network, what drive letters are in use?


----------



## Gir Draxon (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Before you loaded the Netware client*



Chevy said:


> *What was the drive letter of the Zip?
> 
> I'm willing to bet that your client is hijacking F: (the standard First Network Drive). Netware's MAP command (used in the logon script) can map network drives to A: if it wanted to.
> 
> Once you've logged on to the network, what drive letters are in use? *


Zip was using E:
The network uses drives starting with N:

I don't think hijacking drive letters is the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think Chevy is onto your issue. It's been a long time since I tinkered with Netware, but I remember that I had to change the login script to reserve more local drive letters so all my drives could be used.


----------

